# Betty Boo - Summer evening



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well on 9th June Betty Boo will have been with me for a year! Where did that year go and what did I do before I had a dog???? I was at a friend's house last night and we were in the garden and I got some good pictures of Betty (only from my BlackBerry but still not bad) of her as the light was good. She is due a hair cut and is having it done on Monday so looks pretty fluffy now which makes her look a lot bigger than she is (still only 5kg at nearly 14 months and after spaying too). I don't know if you can notice it but she has under one side of her nose and black the other which I think makes her quite distinctive!!! Anyhow I thought I'd share these with you:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

They've come out really well Jules! She's a stunner!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww she is gorgeous!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is beautiful- love her colouring.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Betty Boo is so sweet! I see what you mean about the black and white under her nose, and a little brown and white beard too! 

She's adorable!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely girl ... have taken some pics today, how come everyone takes lovely ones and mine are rubbish x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous and love her name


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

very clear pics, well done Jules ..loving Betty Boo's brown lady beard .... Oakley would like to chase her around the woods for sure ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Betty Boo certainly proves that very beautiful things come in small packages.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments! It still staggers me how many people who don't really know cockapoos are enchanted when they meet one! Betty is like a mini celeb in Windsor and I often get greeted be people speaking to Betty first!

Was also saying to a friend, you seriously can not under estimate how much a dog changes your life-random strangers come up to talk to me, if I'm sat having a coffee somewhere people want to see Betty, I even ended up doing half of Bettys walk the other day with a 19 r old boy who's parents have a cockapoo almost identical to Betty as it was hm that first saw me with Betty in the pub last autumn and realised she was a cockapoo-under normal circumstances as a 30 something woman he'd never have come near me!! But I must say I love it as not only are cockapoos gorgeous, you just meet such great people (online too!). X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments! It still staggers me how many people who don't really know cockapoos are enchanted when they meet one! Betty is like a mini celeb in Windsor and I often get greeted be people speaking to Betty first!
> 
> Was also saying to a friend, you seriously can not under estimate how much a dog changes your life-random strangers come up to talk to me, if I'm sat having a coffee somewhere people want to see Betty, I even ended up doing half of Bettys walk the other day with a 19 r old boy who's parents have a cockapoo almost identical to Betty as it was hm that first saw me with Betty in the pub last autumn and realised she was a cockapoo-under normal circumstances as a 30 something woman he'd never have come near me!! But I must say I love it as not only are cockapoos gorgeous, you just meet such great people (online too!). X


Absolutely, they are very social. We went to a country show couple of weeks ago taking Buzz and Yum-Yum. We spend and hour at the gate before we could go anywhere because of the flow of people wanted to greet and not just talk about....but to.... our Cockapoo's........if only they could answer, what would they say to these cute humans?

Julia


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

We were trying to guess what voice Betty would have if she could speak the other day (yes the things my friend and I talk about are really stupid!!) And we were trying to think of cartoon characters that would fit the bill!!

I sometimes think that from the look on Betty's face she's thinking "what are these bloody humans talking about, I just want to get to the park, c'mon!!!".


----------

